# Démarrage Powerbook fermé avec clavier USB



## benout (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Petite question: Je viens de m'offrir un écran externe pour mon powerbook. Je me dis chouette, je vais essayer la config powerbook fermé, avec clavier et souris Apple externe (les vieux claviers avec les ports usb sur les côtés à l'époque.) Et puis j'ai éteint. Et puis j'ai voulu rallumer. Et puis j'me suis dit "ah bah ouais mais faut que j'ouvre le PB pour rallumer". C'est donc la qu'intervient ma question: y'a-t-il un raccourci avec le clavier pour lancer le démarrage.? J'ai entendu parler de CTRL+COMMANDE+EJECT, mais ca n'a pas marché. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonnes fêtes!!
Ben


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Je suis loin d'être spécialiste, et ma réponse ne sera donc déterminée que par la logique (que j'espère infaillible ).

Si ton PowerBook est éteint, celui-ci ne transmettra pas de courant au clavier USB qui est branché dessus. Donc, tu pourras taper tout ce que tu veux, cela ne rallumera pas le PB, logique .

C'est la même chose que ce soit une tour ou un portable : pas de courant = pas d'activation par le clavier (ici on ne parle pas de la suspension de l'activité, mais bien d'extinction).

Enfin, je ne vois alors pas d'intérêt à avoir un raccourcis clavier pour faire quelque chose que la simple pression sur le bouton démarrer fait. Un portable, c'est avant tout fait pour être utilisé avec son écran et son clavier (c'est bien pour ça que c'est un portable, non ? :mouais:, ), donc ouvert.

Bonnes fêtes à toi aussi !!!


----------



## tib51 (24 Décembre 2005)

Salut!

Trois choses:

- Tu n'es pas dans le bon forum, ton problème concerne le powerbook, et pas Mac os X. De plus une recherche t'aurais certainement donné ta réponse.

- Pour démarrer un portable alors qu'il est fermé, il suffit de le reveiller avec n'importe quel périphérique usb. Par exemple, si tu as ton clavier branché, tu fermes ton powerbook, il s'endort, tu appuies alors sur n'importe quelle touche, et si jamais, tu as un écran externe branché, il se réveille en mode "ordi de bureau" (bon d'accord, c'est pas le nom officiel de ce mode, mais c'est l'idée non? ;-). Pareil avec un clic de souris, ca réveille la bête si un ecran est branché.

-Et troisième chose: Joyeux noel!

Et pis, tient, avant qu'un modérateur ne redirige ton sujet, je te conseille d'essayer le mode bureau étendu, plutôt que d'avoir ton écran de portable éteind. Quand tu as ton écran branché sur le powerbook, tu disposes de deux écrans distincts. C'est vraiment pratique pour les palettes d'outils etc.... Mais je pense que tu avais déja essayé cela!


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

Attends, on parle de rallumer un PB éteint ou bien seulement en suspension d'activité ??? :mouais: 

Car benout dit avoir essayé en tapant CTRL+COMMANDE+EJECT et, peu importe la validité du raccourcis, car le simple fait de taper une touche du clavier suffit à réveiller n'importe quel ordinateur en suspension d'activité (endormi). Donc il aurait dû réveiller son ordinateur, mais là il dit que ça ne marche pas, donc je suppose qu'il parle bien d'un ordinateur éteint.

Me trompes-je ??? :mouais: D)


----------



## tib51 (24 Décembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas exactement ce que notre amis veut: ordi éteind ou endormi.
Par contre, un portable fermé (donc en veille) et sans écran externe branché, ne se réveillera pas si on appuie sur les touches d'un clavier ou d'une souris usb.


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, un portable fermé (donc en veille) et sans écran externe branché, ne se réveillera pas si on appuie sur les touches d'un clavier ou d'une souris usb.


Merci pour la précision, car comme je n'ai pas de portable, je ne faisais que supposer .


----------



## benout (24 Décembre 2005)

Hey!! Merci pour vos réponses entre deux paquets cadeaux!

Bon alors précisions:

1-Désolé pour le post ici mais ma logique était: je cherche un raccourci clavier lié au système, qui peut s'appliquer à tous les macs (desktop aussi), d'où le choix du forum OSX. 
2-Il s'agit bien de DEMARRER l'ordi, et non de le sortir de veille, ce qui effectivement se fait par simple mouvement de souris.
3-Ma question n'a biensur de valeur que si on considères que l'idée c'est de garder le PB fermé (lorsque je n'ai pas besoin du bureau étendu)
4-La remarque de Paski sur l'alimentation absente me semble d'une logique implacable et je crois que je suis condamné à ouvir le PB pour le démarrer et je regrette le clavier de mon quadra qui avait ce bouton magique.

En tous cas sur les Powerbook Intel je veux un bouton d'alim sur le côté!!

@+++ 
Ben


----------



## tib51 (24 Décembre 2005)

Effectivement, il y a pas mal d'année que le bouton power a disparu des claviers macs. Il est donc impossible de démarrer un portable s'il est fermé, puisqu'apparement les anciens claviers qui avaient le bouton power ne permettent pas d'allumer les nouveaux macs.
Ceci dit, même éteind, le port usb doit être un peu alimenté, même lorsque l'ordi est éteind, puisqu'on pouvait (je me souviens de mon powermac G4 400) allumer l'ordi par le clavier.


----------



## gebryl (25 Décembre 2005)

salut tt lmonde jss nouveau sur le forum mac c mon dernier espoire hier jai demarrer mon power book (G4/480mhz/256 ram/20 G° disque dur/relier a un reseau locale ) javais essayé de partagé ma connection adsl avec le pc et surtt pour utilisé de l'espace disque sur ce dernier (480 G°) mais jai eu un probleme c'est que le mac a demarrer directement en mode terminal (juste avant de terminer le demarage il lance le terminal en m'invitant a ouvrir ma session  
- Darwin/BSD (user.local)  (console)
- login:
jai deja ouvert ma session mé jne sais po comment reprendre le finder jconé po les commande mém quand j'utilise les commande debutant help (consulté ma boite lol mail ...n 1 n2 !!!!!! 
jve seulement revoir mon finder 
merci bp de votre aide


----------



## AntoineD (25 Décembre 2005)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas exactement ce que notre amis veut: ordi éteind ou endormi.
> Par contre, un portable fermé (donc en veille) et sans écran externe branché, ne se réveillera pas si on appuie sur les touches d'un clavier ou d'une souris usb.



Si, si : le portable en veille, y me suffit de cliquer sur la souris pour qu'il se réveille. Ecran ou pas.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si, si : le portable en veille, y me suffit de cliquer sur la souris pour qu'il se réveille. Ecran ou pas.


Il se réveille pour se rendormir après 20 secondes si on ne touche plus à la souris ... donc inutilisable


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir

Pour le PowerBook, ce post sous mon pseudo.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123092

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il se réveille pour se rendormir après 20 secondes si on ne touche plus à la souris ... donc inutilisable


Mon but était d'enregistrer des conferences à l'aide d'un micro externe et avec l'écran fermé
Après moultes essais je peux annoncer ... oui c'est possible!!

Comment démarrer l'enregistrement?
-------------------------------------
1) en lançant le logiciel d'enregistrement
2) en branchant ensuite le câble adaptateur DVI ou VGA (sans écran externe branché) le PB passe dans un mode permettant sa réactivation
3) en fermant ensuite le couvercle .. le PB passe en mode désactivation
4) en cliquant ensuite sur une souris usb le PB se réactive et le reste!

Je peux donc enregistrer une conference par un micro externe avec le couvercle fermé     

Comment arrêter l'enregistrement?
------------------------------------
5) en ouvrant le couvercle la réactivation se poursuit
6) en retirant enfin l'adaptateur on rallume l'ecran du PB
7) en stoppant ensuite le logiciel 

MAIS!!!!!! ... 
Malheureusement il faut absolument brancher une alimentation secteur .... sans elle la réactivation est IMPOSSIBLE couvercle fermé (dixit notice PB12)

PFFFFF!!!! ... inexploitable donc en auditoire .... dommage  

Un logiciel spécialisé peut-être???

.


----------

